# Out of the whelping box!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

They were climbing out and over and tugging at the corners to get the door off...so I put away the durawhelp and did the partition last night - pups now have a crate and a big play area and mom has her crate and area....





































pretty sure this is Ikon...

















and I know this is Ix (Wolf)



















Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

PPPPPPUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!

oh my how adorable could you please ship one to me!!
they will be spoiled rotten


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Please ,Please,Please send me the little on in the last picture.....















I will spoil it more than Dawn would PLEASE............


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Are they all spoken for?







</span>


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh dear, I need one!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

WOULD SOMEBODY PLEASE SHIP DAWN AND JENN A PUPPY FOR EACH OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Then again....don't. I'm getting one Saturday and they are not too far away. I can them charge big money for an hour of "puppy time" with my girl. *snickering madly......*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hmmmm - I have contracts on all except the 2 I am holding back (bigger male and ???female)....and one female I am in negiotiations on with a home on Long Island....probably the last female (Iroc or Roxie)....I **think*** she is sold, but no contract yet.....

It is a toss up for me of the other sable female and the larger black female....the other will go to a novice sport home who is a PO...not a K9 officer though...

Lee


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would need a male if you come across one you can't find a home for.....


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Cute, & getting big


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

ACK!!!! They are mobile.....life, as you knew it, is now OVER





















THANK goodness there is not a sable male......


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*S* Ikon is SOOOOOOOOOOOO handsome!!

His big sister is trying to get the cabinet open where I've hidden his stash of toys away. I like the little Serta Sheepboy one, but betcha that he and Klytie will have more fun with the football/tug. The hardest part will be watching that Klytie or Jonah don't take it out in to the big dog yard (35' X 20') that is off the house.

And no Allie... I'm not sharing him any farther! Lee's going to be listed as a Co-owner on hiz papers so we'll share bragging rights... LOL.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

awww.... How adorable they have become! 

Poor little sable girl getting attacked.......


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwwww such cuties I wanna go and hug em!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG







They've grown up so much







Bet Csabre is enjoying a little freedom from them







Keep the pictures coming


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

um Allie I don't think so!!
I want a male and he would be pampered just like my big Prince Brady!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Everytime I look at puppy pics I want one...sable girl is my favorite, but they are all sooo cute!


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sooo Cuuute! I can almost smell their puppy breath. Give them a squish for me...


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Those little poopers are so darn cute!!! They seem like they know what they want and are determined to get it!
When will they venture outside?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Cute little hellions.. I mean pups. Seriously, they look great!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

HOLY CRAP. They are like the sticky buns of puppies-so sweet that you shouldn't think anymore about them, but so good that you have to! 

ADORABLE and sturdy wonderful GSDs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are adorable Lee!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

What a nice litter Lee!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

OMG!! They are adorable Lee, such gorgeous pigment, nice heads...love IKON


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ohh I knew theyd be out of the box soon!! Do I get to come play soon?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

any time you want! need to get little stack photos of all of them too!

Lee


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

What gorgeous pups. Love the sable in the last pic. Heck, I love them ALL!


----------

